# Fall-Dwindle Disease Preliminary Report - PDF



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello!

I have the 'Fall-Dwindle Disease Preliminary Report' PDF on file.

By, Dennis vanEngelsdorp, Diana Cox Foster,
Maryann Frazier , Nancy Ostiguy, Jerry Hayes'

December 15, 2006
Revised January 5th, 2007

Dennis just sent me the report and told me to "please feel free to distribute to any you think inerested."

Send me an email and I will provide the report to all intrested.

[ January 09, 2007, 07:51 AM: Message edited by: Pcolar ]


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If it's a government paper, let's get it posted here so everyone can read it.

- Barry


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I'd like a copy.

bees at animas dot net


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

me too. [email protected]

Or did you mean a PM?


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

I will send the manuscript to Barry for posting for all to read.

I think it important for all to note that this 'Fall-Dwindle Disease Preliminary Report' was the result of many hours of investigation by Dennis vanEngelsdorp, Diana Cox Foster, Maryann Frazier , Nancy Ostiguy from PA and Jerry Hayes in Florida. And they deserve much credit and appreciation for the work involved in being the first to investigate this syndrome. Always appreciated is Denniss openness policy and taking the time to share information with all beekeepers here in PA.

Barry, I need your email address.

Send to:
[email protected]


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Double post









[ January 09, 2007, 01:53 PM: Message edited by: Pcolar ]


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

I sent the file to all that asked, even to George who was so mean to me.









Let me know if I missed anybody.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Me Me, pick me! I'm not mean like George!

[email protected]


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Could I get you to email a copy to me? 

[email protected]

thank you


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Joe !


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I promise I'm trying to go "treatment free"
and I will rigorously access my bee's fecundity








(kinda rhymes don't it?)

drobbins at drobbins dot net

Dave


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Wow. I gave the report a first readthrough. Large-scale, migratory beekeeping does not seem like the place to be.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

I agree Coyote!

What great images also, huh?


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

hello, joe!
if the report is not posted to the forums may i have a copy? thanks for the good work!
[email protected]


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

wvinduska at cox.net

please, thanks!


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

Add me also to the list that would like a copy;
deanloper at hotmail dot com


----------



## snarky (Oct 6, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Ok, I sent out all dozens of requests from PM's and here, If I missed you send PM again.

Oh, did I mention the 20 bucks a copy? LOL


----------



## Ray Michaud (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Joe
Would you please send me the report.

[email protected]
Thanks Ray


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Joe,
Is there a way for us to tell the authors "Thanks"?


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

This looks like a very thorough investigation. I wonder if some of your who do not have the disease and raise your bees with none of the variables listed, ie Joe Waggle, Michael Bush, et all, were to send samples to the investigators, would they analyse them as a control group to give a baseline for comparison or not?


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

--I wonder if some of your who do not have the disease and raise your bees with none of the variables listed, ie Joe Waggle, Michael Bush, et all, were to send samples to the investigators, would they analyse them as a control group to give a baseline for comparison or not?--Doug)

I will be talking with Dennis sometime in late April when he comes out for queen yard inspection, and I will ask if he would like sample bees for testing. Dennis has an openness policy with beekeepers here in PA and freely shares information with us, which is great. 

I do not see symptoms in my colonies. My bees are all ferals trapped from woodlands and swarm calls. I raise my own queens by swarm impulse, which seems to make best queens. I have seen some starvation in a few colonies in the area, not sure if it is syndrome related or not.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

--Joe,
Is there a way for us to tell the authors "Thanks"?--

I'll relay the thanks to Dennis for you guys, next time I email him.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Heres a Link to the Report

http://maarec.cas.psu.edu/pressReleases/PrelimReportFallDwindle.pdf


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

please send copy. [email protected]


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

The report has been posted at:

http://maarec.cas.psu.edu/pressReleases/FallDwindleDisease0607.htm


----------

